# Skid Plate fell off !



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

Im driving down the interstate today and all the sudden, BOOM.. my plastic pos skid plate falls half off only connected from the back, so the front is grinding against the highway !
So after rigging it up and having it fall off 4more times on the way home, I have no screws and dont know how to put it back on.
I see there are a couple places for screws to hold the skid plate to the parts above it. One of the clips that the screw goes in had fallen off, the other is still there but I dont have the screws as they fell off too !
Does anyone know the size of the screw or the screw holder thing i need to get to get it rigged back up ?


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Skid Plate fell off ! (-TT-)*

just leave it off completely


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Skid Plate fell off ! (stevemannn)*

I def. want to get it back on


----------



## MarTT (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Skid Plate fell off ! (-TT-)*

The hardware on my skid plate was starting to get suspect so I replaced it all, and kept track of the parts. Here they are: http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1484922.phtml


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Skid Plate fell off ! (MarTT)*

awesome ! How much did it cost to get it all ? I looked at some of my parts were rusted.. probably why it fell off.
Also do you have to get it at the dealer or any other place ?


----------



## MarTT (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Skid Plate fell off ! (-TT-)*

Likely the dealer will take a couple days to get the parts and you'll pay dealer prices, or you can choose your favorite online source for parts and pay a little less (plus shipping). Just guessing but it looks like you can get the parts you need for about $20. Hopefully your belly pan is in decent shape? A new one of those is about $200.
I order from (just paste in the part numbers):
Miramar Audi http://www.genuinevwaudiparts.com
or
Riverside Audi http://www.audipartsdepot.com/


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Skid Plate fell off ! (MarTT)*

Thanks for the info MarTT, I need to take care of some of the screws as well...appreciate the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Skid Plate fell off ! (l88m22vette)*

IIRC there are 10 screws and the 4 plastic 1/4 turn fasteners holding the skid pan on. 7/10 or so of the metal screws just go into speed nuts. Visit Home Depot/Lowe's etc and grab a bag of 10 or so long/deep #8 speed nuts, and some matching screws of your choice.
The plastic 1/4 turn fasteners you're pretty much stuck going to the dealer for.


----------

